# First Ever Rc Car



## hockeyman2

what was your first ever rc car doesnt have to be hobby grade


----------



## LittleR/CGuy

evader st. now it sits on my worbench and i'll probably never drive it again, but it was all right!


----------



## Rusty22

Traxxas rustler rtr..thee worst truck i ever bought lol

Rusty NutZ


----------



## hockeyman2

Rusty22 said:


> Traxxas rustler rtr..thee worst truck i ever bought lol
> 
> Rusty NutZ


rustlers are amazing i own one they are pretty durable buts lets ot get off topic


----------



## omnis85

my first r/c car was a remote wired electronic fire engine, lights,siren and all.
Had that for awhile until I smashed it for one reason or another,
My first Hobby r/c car was a bolink pan car from the late 80's. Electronics consisted of my fathers homemade ESC, a receiver that was bigger than the tires put together and a old 540 motor, and I think I started off with a 380 in it. fun times


----------



## DARKSCOPE001

my first rc car was an mrc Iorn man. but the car that gave me the most fun was my kyosho rb-sports buggy. I took that thing from box rtr all the way to full out racer. that buggy gave me some good memorys and it also started my racing life. THANKS KYOSHO


----------



## Kenwood

FIRST>>>HMMM I had the same wired fire engine above.. First radio controlled one was a dukes of hazzard radio controlled car... To turn you used reverse...the wheels would rotate 90 degrees...LOL>> Then I got what I thought was the coolest thing ever.. a NIKKO TURBO PANTHER II.. LOL had this stick controller with the turbo switch that would allow it to go twce as fast...And a switchable gearbox on it... HIGH if you had about 10000FT to build up speed.. or LOW if you were off road or small area...I had a white and a red one so we could race them...LOL.. 

First semi hobby grade car was a tamiya stryker.. I had that for 2 months while saving up for a Pan car..I ruined it by piutting a 12 turn in it..LOLI started rebuildingit and never finished..
Then the first real race rc car was an RC10L..


----------



## AJS

Tamiya FOX, lots of things in a very small area for a beginner!!!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I can't remember what the model was, but I had a couple of Tyco not quite sport level cars. This would have been in the early 80's. I remember that they had proportial steering, forward/reverse, and a quick charge system. The car/remote had a switch on them to choose different frequencies. I remember having some fun with those.

Actually my first "remote" controlled car would have been a gift. It was the kind of car that was hard wired to the remote. What a waste of money


----------



## FishRC

Like AJS, it was a Tamiya FOX.... that became a Red FOX.


----------



## kenny13z3

my "first" was a fire engine w/ the wire connected to it lol still havent had a good one im kinda just getting into the hobby, i just bought a tmaxx though, cant wait for that to get here.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04

car:tt01 man that was indestructable, well until i found a screwdriver lol
truck: blackfoot, wow that was real fast with msc and all lol


----------



## david18t

'85 grasshopper


----------



## bologna

1st was some sears buggy

1st real one was the lunch box in 87


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Mine was a Tyco Turbo Hopper. I got one for X-mas, had it two hours, run though some mud and it died. The next day, dad took me to a hobby shop and walked out with a Grasshopper.

My first true race car was a JRX2. Oh the good old days...

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## Kenwood

Turbo hopper...LOL I forgot about that one.. Even had the cool spare tire mounted up top...LOL... 9.6V!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burbs

My first RC car was a tyco Bandit truck, it was the same basic car as a turbo hopper.... I loved that thing.. My first actual real race vehicle, was a used RC-10 aluminum tub, with a Team Pit Stop chain drive transmittion.. I always has problems with it.. I was missing the chain tensioner for the tranny, and the motor magnetss would pull the chain to it.. It left grooves in the can, and eventually the chain would keep breaking.. I traded that for a Mint losi JRX PRO, with a 9 turn neucular assault mod.. I remeber the batteries i had, i only got about 2 minutes of runtime.. LOL but man it ripped..

Ive had easily over 300+ rc cars since then.. Id bet ive spent upwards of 30 grand if not more on this hobby since i started..

Now my favorite car i ever wanted and didnt get until a few years ago, was a kyosho ultima 2 with the kelron chassis.. Thank God for eBay! 







.. It has allowed me to build the cars i always wanted for my shelf.. The cool thing is i built it all new, with all the hopups i wanted to..


----------



## Tommygun43

First was a Tyco car. 2nd was a chain driven 4 wheel drive car, would that be a fox? I never really new what it was?


----------



## dirtkiller

My first car was a wired nascar it went left and right forward and back it was the white and green kodiak car if my memory is correct I would actually like to find one it would be cool to give it to my kid anyway the next was a tyco turbo hopper then I did yardwork for the summer for a neighbor and he gave me a new Kyosho Ultima buggy with blue alum rims I still have the car after all these years I have completely restored it to new condition and I have it on display


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Nice looking ride!

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## dba-one

One of those Radio Shack jobs. It was a Porsche 928. The kind where it either went straigh or in revurse and turned. My how far they have come.


----------



## dirtkiller

Thanks.


----------



## CDW35

that is actually pretty cool looking truck,,, good job


----------



## gamebro

Fast Traxxx. It was fun, but not very durable. (got from toys r us)


First real hobby rc--- Evader ST RTR..... Very fun truck =)


----------



## Donald Deutsch

My first car was a Thorp 1/8 scale gas car. First gas car with a gear diff and a belt drive. Thorp cars were always different in their drive trains.


----------



## snickers

First car i drove was a Losi JRXT, this was when the XXT had long came out and this was the bottom of the line car my dad had when i started out

First vehicle i could call MINE was(and still is) my 5-1/2 year old XXXT-turned-MF2


----------



## chevman81

I miss tamiya and kyosho old school stuff


----------



## mr_meat68

my first r/c car was that G.I. Joe buggy. i'd have 10 army guys hangin off that thing flyin over jumps, guys everywhere. then i had a tyco turbo bandit, i loved that thing untill i jumped it to high and it never worked right again. then in 8th grade my dad bought me a tamiya mudblaster, kyosho pulsar 2000 radio (what a pile that radio was) i even raced it at the local track... got sick of it and begged dad for the 1st stadium truck, the RC10T... i still pity him for all the expense i put him through.

now i feel old.... thanks a lot. LOL


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04

gamebro do you live in pa? because i might know you!

mrmeat: man thats hilarious but i used to do that with my sisses doll but they were on fire, ruined too much crap like that so i gave up that hobby ,lol


----------



## Kenwood

Tommygun43 said:


> First was a Tyco car. 2nd was a chain driven 4 wheel drive car, would that be a fox? I never really new what it was?


didnt Yokomo/Associated sell a chain driven YZ-10?? thats the only one I remember seeing.. Im not even sure if it came chain driven... I recall seeing an OLD COMPETITION + mag that had a writeup on a chain drive YZ10.. LOL


----------



## Racin'Jason 8

Tamiya Grasshopper......took out the 380 and replaced it w/ a 540, threw out the hard shell and put a sprinter body on it. Two weeks later I bought a set of foams and was racing carpet. Man that paper route paid good....I love the 80's!!!!


----------



## slufoot78

Yokomo YZ10. Won a bunch with it but got where you couldnt find parts anymore......Associated cars now...Have a great day...


----------



## TnOvalRacer

Off-Road: Associated RC10 Gold Tub Chassis

Oval: TRC PREDATOR

Dirt Oval: CW Dominator

Radio: Futaba Magnum PB1021 "Brick" PCM

Speed Control: Tekin G10

Charger: Tekin

Battery: Sanyo SCE / SCR

First Dirt Oval Track to race on : FASTRACK in Ulmerton Rd, Largo FL

First and the best oval track I have race on: Whippoorwill , Narcoosee Rd, Orlando FL

Still get the wet palms and heavy breathing every time I get up the drivers stand !!!!!
After all these years.......LOL


----------



## trackman

It was a 18 wheeler big rig from sears about 3 foot long (trailer and truck) that was like the big rig KW on the tv series " moving on " about 35 years ago ,drivers name was Sonny Pruitt ...

About 4 years ago we got stuck on evader st's (they are tough r/c's)...


----------



## CDW35

well, being fairly new to the r/c racing world, I have owned alot of w-mart and radio shack cars but my first Brand name car was an HPI Micro RS4, now that was fun, since then I have own a fair share of differnt cars, HPI sprint, HPI pro 4, Evader ST, Speedmerchant Rev. 4, etc. and hopefully here before to long an Xray T2 or a Corally RDX havent really thought about it to hard probably will go with the Xray


----------



## oldschoolsdime9

my first was a nikko black thunder. I still have bits and pieces of it around. My first hobby grade truck of my own was a tamiya king blackfoot.


----------



## Guest

My first was an Associated 12E got lost in a move, next was the 12i, Tamiya Hornet, RC10, RPS Yokomo SE and many others.

kenwood, it was the RPS YokomoSE that was chained drive, the MIP was a 4wd RC10 conversion that was also chain drive. The RPS Yokomo became the C4, then YZ10 when Associated imported it.


----------



## chevman81

didnt everyone have a bolink invader?


----------



## HookupsXXX4

chevman81 said:


> didnt everyone have a bolink invader?


Was it a On-Road car? If so, I picked one up last month, but I don't know what it is.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## XXWoodmanXX

Ok, guys, let's face it.....if you're mentioning some Rat-Shack "wired" R/C, then it isn't exactly "remote" now is it?  I used to have a Rat-Shack Ferrari F-40 from the late-80s.

As for my first, it would be a Tamiya TA02 BMW M3 Shnitzer, modded to the max.
CF chassis, alum. gear boxes, alum. A-arms, BB steering and BB all-around, etc., etc.

Was a great, great car.and I traded it for an AMD chip(750Mhz)motherboard back in 2000.
The TA02 would retain it's value, somewhat. ....the computer? Well,.....no comment.


----------



## boatanchor48

play toy... losi JR T
race car... bolink sport 91


----------



## stampee

my first was a radio shack monster truck and then i got a buggy and i jumped it off a roof becuase i was tired of it =/ then it was in peices and i took the motor out of it =) now i have a evader st thinkin of gettin a new stampede


----------



## jayvincent

My first car was Kyosho Turbo Ultima. I just pulled it out of the closet after I was in Hobby Shop recently and impulse purchased a Tamiya Hornet. Once I assembled it and got it running around I had to put my Ultima back together. Does anyone know where i can get some parts for it? I need a steering arm at a minimum.


----------



## LowClassCC

associated rc10 ce gold pan with 6 gear trans and all bushings.


----------



## munsonator08

my very first was a remote wired car, dont remember alot about it, but it was wired. 

first one into the hobby was a RC10 buggy, i got it after i got out of go-karts, it was about 1997. bought it used from ryders hobby shop.


----------



## SHR

Team Associated 10L, in 1988, BOLINK BUICK REGAL body painted like the gold & white MILLER HIGH LIFE #12 car that Bobby Allison won the 1988 DAYTONA 500 in, man where does the time go.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mine was a Losi JRX2 I got in '88 or '89, I can't remember but I sold it in '96 to a friend and he still has it today. His kids play with it.

Jeff


----------



## silverbird02

*first RC and first hobby*

my first RC was tyco turbo hopper went through about 10 of them before smartening up,then i got a tamiya wild one in 84(i think,its been a while)
wow i wil remember that one forever


----------



## TamiyaKing

Tamiya frog (84) i ran the wheels off that thing and still have it!


----------



## calrosse

I am sure i had one from kmart or some other place like that.

But my first true RC was a losi xxx-t great truck.


----------



## jgullo53

had RC cars since i was bout 4, but first one i truely remember is the Tyco Fasttracks, anyone remember that???


----------



## hunternaf

My first true rc car is duratrax rt-x27 and I love it except when I go to a track or try to show off to friends here on my track, man theres a lot of batteries to charge or change, then that one way bearing thing, or something else always seems to screw up and I never get to show off or learn to drive with others on the track, but it still looks cool and if no one is around it runs like a champ and starts easy


----------



## TamiyaKing

Only ones i remember that were popular where i am was losi and of course my personal favorate tamiya.Although i do have an old gold pan as well.


----------



## Greg Cummings

A Radio Shack Porsche in 85 then a Grasshopper in 87 dang Im old


----------



## Wisconsinrcman

First was one of those toy four-wheelers or a Volkswagon Beetle from Radio Shack. lol Man, I had some fun with both of those. First real RC was a Losi XXX-NT.


----------



## Dpreston

xx cr buggy for me. teken speedo and scr's


That was 97 I think.. I didn't run my first race until 2000. That was with a "rent a wreck" Bolink legend


----------



## marioparnelli

Early 70's Jerobee Cox .049 powered AutoWorld Can Am 12th scale with a Kraft box wheel radio. Very old school!


----------



## TamiyaKing

Anyone remember the tyco bandit? i beat that thing to the ground.


----------



## badoty

87 grass hopper and Big bear monster truck man that thing was fun............:thumbsup:


----------



## calrosse

TamiyaKing said:


> Only ones i remember that were popular where i am was losi and of course my personal favorate tamiya.Although i do have an old gold pan as well.




Their is a guy selling one for 125 i think It's not in bad shape at all. He has pics of it.


----------



## calrosse

TamiyaKing said:


> Anyone remember the tyco bandit? i beat that thing to the ground.


Shoot ya i had one of those for sure they were cool. Didn't they have a lite bar? I had a black one.



















This is the one i wanted so bad. I still might buy 1 to to fulfill my childhood dream......:thumbsup:


----------



## sdtech58

Kyosho Raider Pro. Loved the Mechanical speed control.


----------



## TamiyaKing

On the lunch box its a wheely machine i got mine hopped up to a 15 turn and its nuts!I got the gold lunch box as well very nice and now rare.I havent seen the bandit in years!


----------



## calrosse

I know me too, It brings back memories........:thumbsup:


----------



## dizzy

Mine is a Traxxas Hawk, still have the truck and even raced it a couple years ago.


----------



## phat-boy

academy grass hopper


----------



## bigdon18

my first was a futuba fx10,, man reading this make me wish i still have it and all of the other cars i have had over the years,, got to love this hobby.


----------



## Manimal517

My toy first r/c car (that i remember) was a Tyco Turbo Hopper(still got it). 
my first hobby grade r/c was a Traxxas Rusler


----------



## Rick Rad

My first two were Kyosho Big Brute & Javelin. It was 1986.
And I still have them.


----------



## hobbyten

Rick Rad said:


> My first two were Kyosho Big Brute & Javelin. It was 1986.
> And I still have them.


i think you still have every car you ever owned don't ya??????????


----------



## casper60

First RC car... Radio Shack Golden Arrow... That thing was alot of fun. Built a track in my back yard and beat the hell out of that thing. First real car... an associated 10L. A friend and I decided to get a couple cars to beat around the local tennis courts, another friend was racing them and he got me into it... I'll never forgive him for dragging me into this hobby... lol


----------



## TamiyaKing

casper60 said:


> First RC car... Radio Shack Golden Arrow... That thing was alot of fun. Built a track in my back yard and beat the hell out of that thing. First real car... an associated 10L. A friend and I decided to get a couple cars to beat around the local tennis courts, another friend was racing them and he got me into it... I'll never forgive him for dragging me into this hobby... lol


Thats funny my brother got me into the hobby it all started with that frog.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

the original kyosho Ultima, followed by the TQ10 (rc10 graphite with the long arms as opposed to the short arms on the original gold tub kits)


----------



## XXX-Steve

I'm not sure, but I think it was something made by Nikko. My first hobby grade R/C was a used, old RC10 buggy.


----------



## CustomWire

man all you guys make me feel old .. 
blackfoot with push pins from inside the tires and filled with toilet paper to keep tires stiff lol to run it on ice .. darn good times .. 

them old windshield whiper speed controls big restior on them burned my fingers a few times lol ok iam old ..


----------



## TamiyaKing

Got quite a few blackfoots gotta love them.


----------



## hopper

Bolink, Baby!


----------



## mlporkchop65

first rc was an old winged outlaw by nikko i think , it was alot of fun , first hobby grade rc was an L4 wiyh all the hop ups ypu could do to it , good car my daughter is racing it at our local track , new ride is a hyper drive , gotta love em lol


----------



## Mike Clark

*Showing my age?*

First Nitro was a Jerobee 1/12 scale old square box R/C. First electric was a Associated 12E, 6 cell stick pack 1/12 scale Futaba Mag Junior. First Dirt car was a 1/10 scale Cox Scorpion and a Mag Senior.:wave::wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

My first exposure to this "type" of hobby was with Cox Tether Cars kinda like in this old photo.


----------



## mGraves

My first car....RACE CAR was a Tamiya Hornet....then Big Bear....Then Blackfoot....ect.


----------



## losi nut

My first was a Associated 1/8 nitro pan car in about 1973-4, stamped aluminum chassis, bushings, aluminum wheels, some kind of closed cell foam tires. I think I got a Porsche 917 body for it. I bought it after going to see Steve Mcqeen in "Lemans" never did much with it '70's rc equipment for cars was rather hard to come by in my part of the country.

Bob


----------



## JasonAB25

Radio Shack Golden Arrow, then an RC10.


----------



## AJS

Tamiya Fox, Wow that was a long time ago. LOL


----------



## TamiyaKing

Love the fox.


----------



## JimmyMack12

First R/C car was a Tamiya Grasshopper with the mechanical wiper speed control...put a "regular" stock motor in it over the closed-endbell motor and promptly melted the resistor and the rear shock tower with it...LOL...

First RACE car was an RC10 Gold Tub, circa 1986. Raced it at the local skating rink as an oval car, then a Figure 8 car. Had one of them old BoLink Corvette dirt oval bodies on it...LOL


----------



## Stagger2

My first Hobby grade RC was a Delta1/10th Super Villan, first pan car with 5 shocks. 3 shock rear pod and front aluminum A-arms w/ delta shocks. I changed that out for a bar front end and ran on the oval. The t-bar was suspended from A-frames much like the KSG G3. Wish I had that car back, way before its time. 

Chad O


----------



## k4mike

I started back in 85 with a grasshopper. Still have it and I still occasionally take it to the track to bomb around. Have had over 100 cars or trucks since, but its still my favorite. My dad got me in the hobby, and now my two kids are racing. My son runs my old Bolink 91 Sport, and my daughter runs my old RC10 gold tub.


----------



## CAL9.2

First was a Subaru Brat for my son, took me 8 hrs. to put that darn thing together!! Then we discovered dirt oval racing then came the RC10's and the rest of the fleet


----------



## rc332

My first was a used cox scorpion, followed by a hornet, rc10 gold tub.


----------



## buglite97

First was a gold pan rc 10 back in the 80's, younger brother drew the short straw and got a Frog at the same time. I still remember that frog wheel hopping down the carpet track. Still got both.:thumbsup:


----------



## TamiyaKing

Ha frog was my first back in 84 still have it my brother got me into it god rest his soul.


----------



## wheelie bar

My first was a Traxxas Stampede XL-5... greatest ever! I have a T MAXX 3.3 Now :thumbsup:


----------



## Team T2C

Mine was a Hirobo Hi lux that we took apart to covert to a dirt oval car and a koyosho Scropion for off road. I think it was 1983 and we paid close to 1,000 for them.


----------



## jlightning

I bought my first r/c car in the late 70's for $25 that was a corvette that had a remote control that consisted of one button. The car would continuously steer to the left and the button would make it steer to the right. The car then would drive back and forth to resemble straight, or turn around left unless you push the button to make it turn around right. It got boring real fast and it was a real waste of my cash..... Takes a long time for a kid to save up $25, and that was a lot of cash in those days.


----------



## MDB

The first car I can recall having is a Tyco Turbo Hopper. I remember getting fresh aa's and playing with it on frozen parking lots and sliding forever.

My first "hobby grade" r/c car was a Traxxas Rustler.

Later,

Mark


----------



## jlightning

I recently purchased an HBX Bonzer Truck for my 8 yr old son (1/10). After a couple weeks of us both playing with it, bashing it around and it hasn't broke I bought my self one (should arrive Wed) and this would by my FIRST real R/C rig. This should be a fun hobby for us to do, and the Bonzer trucks are a cheap entry way into it.


----------



## DukeDiablo

Traxxas Cat!


----------



## rustytraxx

15 years ago I won a Exxon(gas station) RC car in a drawing. That was my first.


----------



## Watchman

race cars

Bolink Renegade .. Futaba "Brown box" 27Mhz radio
Associated 12i
TRC Pro12
Associated 12L
Bolink Eliminator10
TRC Pro10
TRC Lynx II (road and oval chassis)

Toys 

Frog
Scorpion


----------



## munchi

*cars*

my first rc car was a lobo 2. from sears i think.. then i got a hornet.. then bolink.. then every car imaginable! i still have every car from the hornet on... even have a few of the wiper speed controls and remember the bec units..? holder with 4 aa batteries! even have all of my old electric motors.. revolution..speed gems, cam ,eastcoast racing...


----------



## crashmaster

my first car was a grasshopper in 88 my first new rc car was a traxxas street sport in 1997 which are both in working order. i have sedans,oval cars, 12th scale, and rc10gt. i have had brands such as ofna, traxxxas, tamya, assciated, losi, yokamo, tritdy, woods, custom works now i wish i kept that one, and hpi, and a kyosho


----------



## Runamok

My first was a Tyco Lambo Countach. It was great for the 15 minutes it lasted before it broke


----------



## CClay1282

I had a radio shack monster truck. Got it for christmas one year. Went to my buddies house to play with him and found out he got one too. Bad thing was they were both on the same channel!


----------



## LSPracer

My first R/C car was the red Nikko Dictator 4wd twin 380 motor 1/10 buggy! I drove the snot out of that car and it kept going! I still remember the buggy like I just saw it. It is the car responsible for the addiction its become.


----------



## bnc_customs

Tyco Bandit


----------



## mojo mcvee

A Blackfoot was my first rc racer we lowerd them had adapter plate that bolted on to the after maket motors played with pinion gears and spur gears in the casing had a tamiya speed control we ran them on dirt ovals in california before the rc 10's came out for what they were they where fast and a blast to drive as far as that goes i still have my black foot


----------



## Jerzferno

Tamiya Wild One.


----------



## carbon madness

My first hobby grade car is my T4, although I have had countless toy grade rc's over the years, and I had one radio shack rc as well.


----------



## jlightning

After searching the net I found my first R/C car. I'm pretty sure it was around 1974 or so, but this is it...but mine was gold. As mentioned earlier, just one button that would make it steer right (no speed control). The car would turn left and the button made it turn right.....


----------



## Troy1x

Clodbuster, loved it


----------



## grunt66

RC10 gold tub still have it and it is in running shape


----------



## tstickney1

Tamiya grasshopper, and man did I beat the crap out of that thing! Great memories.


----------



## mpython12

Kyosho USA-1, Four wheel drive, four wheel steering, sweet truck. twin motors, just recently started a re-furb, still looking for a dual motor, single battery ESC to replace the mechanicle one.....


----------



## mpython12




----------



## mpython12

the one on the left.....


----------



## The Collector1

My first car was a pair from radio shack from the 70s, I still have them today but one doesnt work. My first real R/C is my RC10 gold


----------



## Zken

GrassHopper, Frog then a Hornet.....I think I ran each one only a few times. Two of them I got from trading stuff...wow lol...long time ago...I think I traded my GI Joe Hovercraft and APC to some Kid for the frog...it had no radio. BIG Sigh, those endless summer days.......


----------



## dhonda200

my first was a rc10gt very fun and durable car!!


----------



## crawlerhpi

mine was a nylint rock crawler which i dont know what happened to and my first hobby grade rc was a duratrax evader st electric i bought 5 years ago and still race it today


----------



## Lester24

Sears Lobo 1 buggy, it was awesome!!

Lester:thumbsup:


----------



## doox00

Lunchbox and a Futaba FX10 back in the mid 80's good times


----------



## Duck395

my first car was a marui hunter and i still have it.


----------



## slinky_slash

Mine was a 2.5 rustler... that thing was SiCk, but a horrible starter car...


----------



## gtxcowboy

Clod Buster, Then an RC10T


----------



## Minkis815

Mine was a Lime Green Tyco Fast Trax. When i figured out that more power ment more speed i took out the orginal 9.6v and put two six cell batiries in it and used wire nuts to conect it and wire nuts to charge it. i just wanted to beet my by big brothers. he had the same one just orange.


----------



## slinky_slash

That's epic


----------



## tc1

I had a tamiya Falcon, I still have some parts from it, but most were either destroyed beyond recognition or gone to the garbage by now.


----------



## rbrunne1

*Rc10*

My first RC car was an RC10 with a mechanical speed control and a 6-cell stick pack...I still have most of the parts :thumbsup:

I started racing indoors on a carpet oval before moving to dirt oval in the summer. Since then it been a progression of pan cars, although I still have an old terminator dirt oval car.


----------



## Bob~H

My first was a gold tub RC10, mechanical speed control, etc.. I bought it after seeing a kid run a Tamiya Grasshopper at a campground, the first RC car i had ever seen. I have no idea who the kid was with the Grasshopper but I do know by his 5 minute demonstration into RC cars that he boosted RC sales by many $$$.


----------



## vancecooley

my first car was a Kyosho Icarus... I used to be the only NON RC10 in the 2wd stock and I actually was pretty competitive. I miss that car... only plastic tub car with a roll cage in the class...
Then my dad got a Kyosho Cosmo and my brother (get this) got a Kangaroo... I don't even remember who made those, but they were ugly as hell...


----------

